# Painting nectarines



## DeepBlue (5 mo ago)

Bought some nectarines last week, pretty tasty.


----------



## iandandavies (9 mo ago)

I love your pastel drawings? So much so I will try it myself I think.
What pastels do you recommend?
Can you remove pastel if you for example put too much of one colour on.
also will a dark colour show through a light colour applied over it?
thank you.
Sorry more questions, Is a dark paper always used? can white paper be used and what type of paper is recommended.


----------



## DeepBlue (5 mo ago)

iandandavies said:


> I love your pastel drawings? So much so I will try it myself I think.
> What pastels do you recommend?
> Can you remove pastel if you for example put too much of one colour on.
> also will a dark colour show through a light colour applied over it?
> ...





iandandavies said:


> I love your pastel drawings? So much so I will try it myself I think.
> What pastels do you recommend?
> Can you remove pastel if you for example put too much of one colour on.
> also will a dark colour show through a light colour applied over it?
> ...


I would start with cheap soft pastel. Try 10-12 USD ones you can find on amazon. Those are mini non toxic sticks, which I use mostly. 
Then explore fancy Terry Ludwig, Sennelier and other brands when you are more familiar with pastel.
White paper is fine. Toned paper is just personal preference. 
I have not tried all papers, I use Canson or strathmore.
It's hard to erase or pile too many layers of colors. Less forgiven than oil. More forgiven than water color.
You will find out after you start playing with them.


----------



## iandandavies (9 mo ago)

Thanks for the advice


----------

